# Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

My girlie

With a Monte EL D 2005



And with a non cuban, Opus X Forbidden X Lancero



OOPS! She dropped it


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW!! They look great!!! The cigars don't look too bad either!!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> OOPS! She dropped it


Does someone have a foot fetish or if this for people with a foot fetish?

Does she know you posted these pics, whoever she is?

cigars look great as well. :r :r


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

What I love is thinking about you asking her to pose...."Hunny, it's for the cigar site I have been telling you about, the Gorillas are going to love this"...And ya of course we do ...sweet pics.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Does someone have a foot fetish or if this for people with a foot fetish?
> 
> Does she know you posted these pics, whoever she is?
> 
> cigars look great as well. :r :r


The pictures were her idea! I told her last night I was going to post them, she doesnt care. She is very comfortable with herself, plus she has no deformities. 

The cigar just happened to land there, band up, right between her feet. Thought it was a nice shot


----------



## M Thompson (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey! Put down the camera and...






...smoke those cigars!!! 

Great post...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Lance said:


> The pictures were her idea! I told her last night I was going to post them, she doesnt care. She is very comfortable with herself, plus she has *no deformities*.
> 
> The cigar just happened to land there, band up, right between her feet. Thought it was a nice shot


Thats a photo shop tease right there...I'll pass though


----------



## Cigar Hound (Feb 8, 2006)

WOW! She's got a really nice.....


































SMILE!! (Nice stogies also!)


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> The pictures were her idea! I told her last night I was going to post them, she doesnt care. She is very comfortable with herself, plus she has no deformities.
> 
> The cigar just happened to land there, band up, right between her feet. Thought it was a nice shot


That cigar must have been destined for that pic, it is a pretty nice shot. You should consider sending it to fuente.

Good to know she is very comfortable with herself.

I have another question, but I really don't feel comfortable asking it on an open forum, it is not that bad really, but I don't want to see my RG drop this afternoon in case some people are sensitive.

Again - the cigars look great.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like she was just getting ready to clean your.....




house?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Look at the size of her.......

































Cigars


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> I have another question, but I really don't feel comfortable asking it on an open forum, it is not that bad really, but I don't want to see my RG drop this afternoon in case some people are sensitive.


No, she doesnt perform the Monica Lewinski manuever.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Holy Heck! Lance Lance Lance,wait until Anita sees those. She's a beautiful gal,tell her thanks for posing...Dave


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> No, she doesnt perform the Monica Lewinski manuever.
> 
> Does that answer your question?


That was my second question, here goes my first question, what the heck.

You got pictures for the breastmen, pictures for people with a foot fetish, where are the pictures for the assmen? Personally, I have a foot fetish so i don't care  , however, there might be some disappointed cs members out there you don't want to voice their opinions.

I hope everyone realizes I am completely kidding (all in good fun) and no I don't have a foot fetish.

:sl sometimes I need to do this to myself.

Again - the cigars look great. Did they smoke better after these pictures? I have never wanted to be a cigar that bad in my life. Dammit I did it again :sl


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> where are the pictures for the assmen?


Amen!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Holy Heck! Lance Lance Lance,wait until Anita sees those. She's a beautiful gal,tell her thanks for posing...Dave


Forgive me for being so rude,Anita if you see this post you are beautiful too


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> You got pictures for the breastmen, pictures for people with a foot fetish, where are the pictures for the assmen? Personally, I have a foot fetish so i don't care  , however, there might be some disappointed cs members out there you don't want to voice their opinions.


Hrmmmm...lets say there wasnt enough fabric covering the area between where the top ended and the shoes began. :dr


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

montecristo#2 said:


> That was my second question, here goes my first question, what the heck.
> 
> You got pictures for the breastmen, pictures for people with a foot fetish, where are the pictures for the assmen? Personally, I have a foot fetish so i don't care  , however, there might be some disappointed cs members out there you don't want to voice their opinions.
> 
> ...


Of course you mean...just kidding...unless she'll do it, than I am dead serious!  J/K (unless well you know....)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will picl that up for her !


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

JPH said:


> Of course you mean...just kidding...unless she'll do it, than I am dead serious!  J/K (unless well you know....)


Come on - you know if your women ever dresses up like that you fill up an entire memory card, if not two. You would probably download the pictures and start over with a fresh camera. You would take ever picture you could, any angle possible.

If the pictures are not decent, I understand why he didn't post them, doesn't mean I have to agree with it though. Just kidding of course 

:sl :sl :sl I have to stop saying stuff like that.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Lance said:


> No, she doesnt perform the Monica Lewinski manuever.


TOO BAD


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

She looks easy, er, ah, easily at ease with herself.


----------



## etw926 (Jul 8, 2006)

She has a cigar in her hand??? I didn't see it.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I bet you had a good time picking that cigar up off the floor...


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

PUFFNMO said:


> I bet you had a good time picking that cigar up off the floor...


No, I had a good time watching her pick it up off the floor.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> No, I had a good time watching her pick it up off the floor.


Was that really necessary?

I'm surprised no one has offered cigars for some more pictures.

:sl this thread is really starting to hurt.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Cigar? Where?


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> No, I had a good time watching her pick it up off the floor.


Mary says, she looks really nice with that Cigar and well, we should now consider coming to the housewarming!!:r

Of course, two are always better than one, er, cigars that is!

That's the BEST "pickup" line I could think of!! :dr

Man, the **** just gets better on this site!:al

Remind me what I said after a few bottles of Guiness and a couple of cigars!!:al

The LADY and Cigar are a sight to behold!!


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

A+++++++ thread. We need a forum for this kind of stuff


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Forgive me for being so rude,Anita if you see this post you are beautiful too


too late!! :r I've got your number! And don't worry, you weren't rude and you didn't offend me.. now had that of been an old lady and you said that... :sl :gn :bx heehee


----------



## Jibberish18 (May 16, 2006)

I'd suck on one of her toes......:dr 

Nice pics. She deserves something special for doing this as most women I know would never allow themselves to be posted on the net let alone in some lingerie, sexy footwear and a sexy cigar. Cheers I say! :al


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

OK...in keeping with the theme of this thread...

here's MY GIRLIE:






"The pictures were her idea! I told her last night I was going to post them, she doesnt care. She is very comfortable with herself, plus she has no deformities."


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

That's a photochop. Lance's girl only smokes VSG.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> That's a photochop. Lance's girl only smokes VSG.


hahaha good call.


----------



## ElementX (Jul 22, 2006)

now thats HOT!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

ElementX said:


> now thats HOT!


George Burns really let himself go


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

She needs a new cutter and butane lighter !!!!


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

Lance said:


> No, I had a good time watching her pick it up off the floor.


Yes, but I'd much rather be in the candy store than standing in the doorway looking at the lollipops... Larry.


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

God bless her! what are the chances of getting weekly installments of this sort of thing?

Each week with a new outfit, and in a new scenario....that would be awesome. just awesome.


Seriously........like can we? yeah. awesome.


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice pics, Lance. You are a very lucky guy!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

My wife would cut my [email protected] off if I posted that pic on the web. God, I would probrably end up having Popeye forearms by the time she let that one pass.:r


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> Does someone have a foot fetish or if this for people with a foot fetish?
> 
> Does she know you posted these pics, whoever she is?
> 
> cigars look great as well. :r :r


:tpd:


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm really ashamed to be a part of this thread. Guys like us should know better than to objectify women in such a crude way. This young lady should receive an apology from all of us.

Lance - have you got some more pix????:dr


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

She looks familiar


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

added you some RG lance. It's the least we can do


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh, dude, you're, like, in SO much trouble. Jewelry by Tiffany and a taste for expensive cigars. Talk about high maintenance!!!


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Hammerhead said:


> Oh, dude, you're, like, in SO much trouble. Jewelry by Tiffany and a taste for expensive cigars. Talk about high maintenance!!!


At least the pictures werent of her doing her famous ping pong ball trick....


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

floydp said:


> Cigar? Where?


Same here.
Did I miss a cigar somwhere?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Lance said:


> At least the pictures werent of her doing her famous ping pong ball trick....


More info would be appreciated.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

lucky guy and attractive girl. Lucky cuz she's a good sport and good looking, nice teeth.


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

aphexacid said:


> God bless her! what are the chances of getting weekly installments of this sort of thing?
> 
> Each week with a new outfit, and in a new scenario....that would be awesome. just awesome.
> 
> Seriously........like can we? yeah. awesome.


I find it better to go out and find my own model for such a thing. JM2 Cents worth.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> At least the pictures werent of her doing her famous ping pong ball trick....


I heard a 8 ball is too big and heavy for that kind of thing...I will ask my wife!!!:r


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Bob said:


> I heard a 8 ball is too big and heavy for that kind of thing...I will ask my wife!!!:r


There is a rumor going around that my girlfriend and TTgirl can play catch with pink razor phones....


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

So I showed this thread to my GF last night, and she was upset.....that the last picture makes her look like she has Kankles.

I can assure you, her best feature are her legs. She definately has calves and ankles, and the 2 dont combine to make a MONGREL CLASS OF LEG!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Tell her not to worry, they look great !!!




But.................





Just tell her ya'll need to do another shoot....... 





:r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Lance said:


> My girlie...


beautiful young lady, lance... with a great smile!

life is good, eh!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Lance said:


> There is a rumor going around that my girlfriend and TTgirl can play catch with pink razor phones....


Razor phones??:r Just don't damage the cigars!!!


----------



## ColdCuts (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, she's lovely--and it's a good thing too, as otherwise it might not have been so cute when she dropped the Opus X Forbidden X Lancero.

But, all things considered, I imagine it was well worth it, eh Lance?  o


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Bump because Blake Lockhart hasnt seen this, plus it should be good for some points to put in the bank


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

haha nothing like a shameless plug for more points...but using a beautiful woman as leverage is a good way to do it, hahahah.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

youre in trouble


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

:dr lucky friggin' bastige!

talk about hot stuff!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

so where are the "not work safe" pictures?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

who is she?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

:r


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Yea im gonna have to agree that this is not safe for the working environment....nice pics


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Lance said:


> Bump because Blake Lockhart hasnt seen this, plus it should be good for some points to put in the bank


Thanks for bumping this for me, Lance...

I did get to meet her "live and in living color" though, at the herf, last Saturday. Tell her I said howdy and see ya at the next one.

 "Eat your hearts out, gentlemen".


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Thanks for bumping this for me, Lance...
> 
> I did get to meet her "live and in living color" though, at the herf, last Saturday. Tell her I said howdy and see ya at the next one.
> 
> "Eat your hearts out, gentlemen".


Damn, just your luck!! :c I wish I was closer!! To herf with the Babes on this site!!


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

A quick bump on this.

Congrats to Lanceypooh for for the engagement they've already announced to the world but no rock to show for it (yet).

You're my boy, blue.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*



JPH said:


> What I love is thinking about you asking her to pose...."Hunny, it's for the cigar site I have been telling you about, the Gorillas are going to love this"...And ya of course we do ...sweet pics.


LOL!!! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

That's --------------------- Ken ------------------ Lay 

WyoBob


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

shes hot:chkshes hot:chk your lucky:chkits your birthday:chkits your birthday:chk


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

at least shes not driveing her heel throught that smoke, i have a few picsof heels driven into parts and i just don't get it?


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*



Lance said:


> The pictures were her idea! I told her last night I was going to post them, she doesnt care. She is very comfortable with herself, plus she has no deformities.
> 
> The cigar just happened to land there, band up, right between her feet. Thought it was a nice shot


no doubt..:ss :tu thx for sharing.. i like your humor...


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

:tu sweet pics. The cigars don't look too bad also.


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

Congrats to Lanceypooh for the engagement. It's official now.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*



JPH said:


> What I love is thinking about you asking her to pose...."Hunny, it's for the cigar site I have been telling you about, the Gorillas are going to love this"...And ya of course we do ...sweet pics.


:r EXACTLY what I was thinking... I can hear the conversation... something like....

"Naw, really honey... they will be tasteful... you know... art pics. The guys on CS aren't just a bunch of cigar addicted pervs..." :ss


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

Dude! you lucky bastich! Let me know when she's ready to trade up!!!!

:chk

seriously, Lucky,Lucky,Lucky!


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

I for one find this to be very offensive and I can't believe that my BOTL would encourage this. Please refrain from encouraging such activity on these forums. I mean come on guys, don't any of you have mothers? Are there any moderator that can come and out and end to this insanity?

YES! I am kidding.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

I've always wanted to be pretty.

MCS


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

AHHHHHHHHH!!!! Must...destroy...these...mental...pictures....(uh, the last one, only).

you've just opened the door to the photoshop contest! :r


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Now THIS is cigar ****.......not work safe*

Come on guys now that's messed up. Now every time the man looks at his wife he is going to see this image.


----------

